

SpaceX: No One Laughs Anymore When We Talk About Colonizing Mars - cryptoz
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/spacex-no-one-laughs-anymore-when-we-talk-about-colonizing-mars/?hn

======
dalke
Perhaps the joke is stale? I mean, I'm tired of explaining why I disbelieve
it. (Short version: Sterling's Gobi Desert observation. Longer version: why do
Greenland and the Antarctic colonies need subsidies; and wouldn't self-
supporting bunkers scattered around the Earth be cheaper and have a better
chance of surviving a world disaster?)

